# E Fauman Hamilton Ontario bottle



## RCO (May 5, 2017)

another recent find at a local flea market was an older bottle from Hamilton Ontario . don't really know much about it but the seller didn't want much for it and it seemed to be fairly old . kind of hard to see from picture but design on it , is a large F and E , almost combined as one 

its for E Fauman Hamilton Ont , listed in book as operating from 1910-1922 . Elias Fauman - soda water manufacture , aerated waters . 
there was also a large Fauman operation in Toronto and assuming they are related somehow 

light aqua colour , bottle is fairly heavy and a touch shorter than the other soda water bottles I have from that time period , maybe half an inch shorter . no other markings on bottle


----------



## RCO (May 5, 2017)




----------



## botlguy (May 6, 2017)

Always nice to add something new / old to the collection.
Jim S.


----------

